# Use for an old bridge hand rail....



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok- here's another one of those "blah" posts about what to do with junk! This beam started out life by spending time (40+ years) hanging out on the side of a county bridge. The FINALLY repaled the bridge about ten years ago. My brother worked for the county at the time and drug it home. It's been laying in the pasture (with the other one and some angle iron) since. I had a motor to replace (neice's car), so threw this up quick. It's 12' wide and 9' to the bottom. I notched out two telephone poles and bolted it to them. Works great and saves another chunk of iron from a slow, certian death!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Silly me - I forgot the photo!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great idea FF!

I always am amazed at the ingenuity of some people.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Now I just gotta figure out what to do with the othe 30' of beam I have laying around!:smoking:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It would make a nice header for the big doors you could put on your new tractor barn!


----------

